

Red Flags for Freelance Web Developers - astrowilliam
https://medium.com/@littlesparkvt/red-flags-for-freelance-web-developers-90caa79f583f

======
fsk
Working for only a minority equity share seems foolish. I could instead work
on my own ideas and keep 100%, and my ideas are better than those of people
expecting me to work for equity/revenue share/free.

Other red flags:

Meeting me in a Starbucks.

Asking for an NDA before telling me their stupid idea.

Fixed-price contracts.

~~~
mattmurdog
If I had a dollar for every "client" that asked to meet me at Starbucks and
sign an NDA then I'd be a millionaire.

